# Transom replacement material



## cwalden (Jun 24, 2011)

I bought a "new" boat that is in need of some work. I dont know if this thing qualifies as a micro skiff, but I have always gotten good advice from everyone here on my gheenoe clone.

The new boat is a 1960 Larson All American 16ft runabout. She needs a new floor and transom. I have the cap off and will commence to cutting out the rot and foam this weekend.
What would you guys use to replace the transom? I dont want anyting exotic that is going to cost me a bajillion dollars to ship here to Alabama. I have read that regular exterior grade plywood is the most cost effective. What do you guys think. Dont suggest contacting any local boat builders because there arent any :-/ Hell, our only local boat dealer folded last fall.... :-[ you wanna buy a boat around here, you gotta go to Bass Pro shops, or take a ride...


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

If you can find some good exterior grade that is free, or nearly free of voids you can use it, but you should use epoxy when doing anything with wood to make it truly waterproof! Don't use polyester if you go that route, and the epoxy will be stronger too. A better option would be a cheaper marine plywood, the cheaper stuff is made of douglas fir, and you can usually find it at many lumber suppliers, or some box stores. It will cost about twice as much as a sheet of exterior, but that's still very reasonable.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

http://boatbuildercentral.com/howto.php
http://boatbuildercentral.com/howto/transom_repair/index.php


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

You forgot this one, from the same site.
http://www.bateau2.com/howto/marine_ply.php


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

excellent missed it completely


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

and this one>>>>http://www.bateau2.com/faq.php


----------



## cwalden (Jun 24, 2011)

I was already going to use epoxy. I like working with it so much better.

I've been doing woodworking and fiberglass work for about 25 years, so I am familiar with what is available here. No marine grade except at one company that will not sell to you unless you have a "tax number". I do not, nor do I know anyone with one. Big box stores here only carry the basic forms of plywood. I guess I am stuck with Exterior grade plywood...

The floor is going to be cut to shape from 1/4 mahogany ply, epoxy glassed with 6oz cloth on both sides and edges. Then installed in the boat. What do you guys use to "glue" it to the stringers. I have seen everything from epoxy or poly resin to "Liquid Nails for Bathrooms". I was originally going to use 3/8 or 1/2 for the floor for extra strenght, but... On this boat the seats, dash and etc are made into the cap and will have to be trimmed (ALOT of work) to be able to reattach the cap to the hull. It might still happen, but I doubt it.


----------



## cwalden (Jun 24, 2011)

Also, a friend is trying to convince me to use "Seacast". Anyone have an opinion of this stuff?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

You can use any of the above mentioned except poly if you use epoxy on the ply. Poly won't adhere to the epoxy well.

I have used Seacast and a product from Nida-Core. I will never use wood again! Getting anything from Nida is a chore now that they are owned by 3M. Seacast would get my vote.

Nismoron - put your location in your profile so people can help you better to your locale.


----------



## cwalden (Jun 24, 2011)

After doing a good bit of research, It looks like I am going to have to find a source open on saturdays (I know, good luck) and drive to Mobile to get it. NOTHING around here except Lowes and Home Depot. 

My other option is to Drive to Birmingham. there is a product manufactured there called Coosa Board. My initial research shows that it might be VERY expensive though.

I've been reading quite a few horror stories and bad opinions of Seacast, so I think I will skip that... :-/


----------

